# why can't windows users see this?



## themacko (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm making my website right now, and it looks fine on my Mac but I've tried it on two Windows computers in IE and it won't work.  There must be something wrong with the frames code:


```
<html><head>
<title>Scott Mackey's Homepage</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<frameset rows="40,*" border=0>
<frame name="navigate" noresize src="nav.html">
<frame name="body" noresize src="news.html">
</frameset>
</body></html>
```
The site is located at:  http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/

Thanks for helping out here, I dunno what I did wrong.


----------



## TullFan (Jan 29, 2002)

Put the <frameset ... > stuff inside the <head> </head> tags and it should work...


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

thanks for sharing scott. so which one in the back of the truck are you? i also like the panorama of the stadium. too bad more people weren't in the stands. the movie was pretty cool too.  

so who are you picking for sunday's game?


----------



## themacko (Jan 30, 2002)

TullFan:  Thanks bro!  That worked perfectly!

Ed:  I'm pretty sure the Rams are gonna win, but I would like to see the Pats take just because my boy J.R. Redmond (ASU alum  ) is playing for them.  As for those pics, I'm actually not in any of them! No one's really used my camera on these trips so I always get other people's prints and I don't have a scanner.  That'll have to be my next project.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TullFan _
> *Put the <frameset ... > stuff inside the <head> </head> tags and it should work... *


You shouldn't put the <frameset> inside the <head>, although that might work.

The <frameset> should stand between the head and the body, like this:

```
<html>
   <head>
   ...
   </head>
   <frameset>
   ...
   </frameset>
   <body>
   ...
   </body>
</html>
```
(Used the PHP-Highlighting because it looks prettier)

You can have a frameset, and put something into your body anyway. That way, if someone with a browser that can't display frames (Okay, these are not very often any more ) can see the page inside the body. Just put something like *"You need a browser that supports frames!"* in there, and you are save for everything...


----------

